# pinguin nicht löschen...!

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Also ich benutze den vanilla kernel. Bei dem kommt immer so ein kleiner pinguin in der linken oberen ecke. Der wird aber, sobald ich auf nen anderes terminal wechsle, gelöscht!  :Sad: 

SuSE verwendet 'mingetty --noclear', aber bei gentoo 'agetty' hab ich keine entsprechende option finden können. Hat jemand plan, wie ich das erreichen könnte, dass der pinguin bleibt?

dev

btw: Wie sieht überhaupt der hintergrundscreen bei den gentoo-sources aus?

----------

## TheDodger

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Hey Amigos, wie geht's?
> 
> Also ich benutze den vanilla kernel. Bei dem kommt immer so ein kleiner pinguin in der linken oberen ecke. Der wird aber, sobald ich auf nen anderes terminal wechsle, gelöscht! 
> 
> 

 

das ist IMHO bei der SuSE exakt genauso. (Hab's grad getestet  :Smile:  )

Der Pinguin bleibt auf tty1 und die restlichen haben nicht's davon.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: Wie sieht überhaupt der hintergrundscreen bei den gentoo-sources aus?

 

Den erklär mal!

Meinst du dieses ecklige grüne Dingens, was die SuSE-Leute da reingehackt haben, was auf tty1 zu sehen ist, oder was genau?

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Der Pinguin bleibt auf tty1 und die restlichen haben nicht's davon.

 

Ja, schon! Aber wenn ich dann wieder auf tty1 zurückschalte, ist der auch dort weg!

 *Quote:*   

> Meinst du dieses ecklige grüne Dingens, was die SuSE-Leute da reingehackt haben, was auf tty1 zu sehen ist, oder was genau?

 

Ja genau das mein ich!  :Wink: 

----------

## sven

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie ich einstellen kann, dass der Pinguin die ganze Zeit in der Konsole bleibt. Bei mir verschwindet er schon wenige Sekunden nach dem Boot. Die Doku in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb und eine Suche bei Google hat mir nicht weitergeholfen.

----------

